# are your fuel bills alot



## mum of three (Sep 29, 2008)

hi 
we live in the uk and our fuel bills are very expensive just wondering what yours were like 
thanks mum of three x x


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

mum of three said:


> hi
> we live in the uk and our fuel bills are very expensive just wondering what yours were like
> thanks mum of three x x


Most houses here are very well insulated. Our house here in Alberta is significantly larger than our UK house but our outgoings on fuel are pretty close to what we were paying in the UK.

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi mum of three,

It is going to depend on what province, service provider, if you sign up to a fixed contract, size of house, age, average outside temps etc.

We have a 2000sq ft house which is about 15 years old. Live in the mountains where in winter gets down to -20 for a bit. Gas furnace and forced air heating. Electric range and stove.

Average bills:
Gas: $100/month
Electric: $130/month

Hope this helps, Louise


----------

